# Nav Light reccomendations?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can post more pics it will help. You don't have to have the nave lights all the way at the bow, mine are on my console. You can put a port right on top of yours, just make sure the anchor light is 1 meter higher when deployed.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

that line on the left side of the boat will hold a 3/4 pvc pipe in that grove


----------



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

The "rub rail" on my skiff is a piece of angle alum. I guess I could run the wire under that? Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use silicone caulking to adhere them to the underside of the rolled gunnel.

Another way is to take out every other rivet on the rub rail and reinstall with a zip tie that has the o ring anchor point on the end. Thread it onto the rivet and pop the rivet. Then zip tie the wires.


----------

